# Luna is a pegasus poodle



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Two days ago was Luna’s grooming day and I decided to say goodbye to her bedlington (poodlington) trim and hello to a fresh new look. Here is the “before” pic of her in bedlington taken within the last two weeks.









I have never ever done anything like this. It took a couple of weeks of mental preparation, but even still I was very nervous to start. I had seen several pics of winged poodles floating around facebook and instagram. I had to try to figure out what size and shape of wings would complement Luna’s shape and structure the best. I ended up doing several “drafts” of cardboard outlines to see what would look good. When I finally found the poodle whose wings I wanted to replicate I made my final cardboard draft.









I started the groom by taking off the fluffy face. I left her a mustache for half a day because she looked sooo funny with it. She looked just like an old timey circus poodle with the mustache and tassel ears. 

Mustache before bath








I then washed and dried her and then came the scary part. Again, having no clue what I was doing, I decided to just hold the cardboard outline up to her and “trace” it with my bravura clippers. Well, that did not work at all lol! The clippers didn’t go through the coat well enough and I was scared I would mess up the outline really bad. So scissors it was. I carefully traced the outline with shears. Then I attempted the same on the other side. (Truly the hardest part was having to do the same thing twice and attempt to match it.) I brought the wings up above her top line at their highest part to give more depth to them. I didn’t know how that was going to work out when it was in the planning phase but somehow it did.

Traced outline








After putting in the wing outline I then trimmed her body. This was probably the hardest part. I handscissored the entire trim, just making things up as I went along, trying to get rid of all of the overexaggerated curves in the bedlington trim. It doesn’t look like it, but a LOT of hair came off of her. After I finished scissoring the body then I trimmed in the details on the wings. I made a few mistakes, and they aren’t 100% matching on both sides, but at least it’s hard to tell because you can’t see both sides at once lol.

After body trim and wing details added:















I took her neck crest shorter to balance out the short hair on her head still. If I stick with this trim long enough I would like to give her a mane and have her look even more like a pony. But her head is growing so slowly so we will just have to see what happens, if we can stick with this trim long enough to have her head really grow out.

I tried to leave the mustache on longneck enough for my husband to see when he came home from work but I couldn’t stand it for another second so I took it off. I am still trying to decide about the tassels.




























I hope you enjoyed hearing about this trim. If you enjoy my grooming posts please let me know, as I am unsure if people actually like to read about this stuff on here. If it is of no interest then I won’t continue to post so much.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I love Luna's grooms


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Super creative!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you Twyla and lily! I just added a few pics after her face was shaved as they didn’t upload the first time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Thank you Twyla and lily! I just added a few pics after her face was shaved as they didn’t upload the first time.



Even cuter. You know I love clean poodle faces!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Well that's fun.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 7, 2019)

A Pegasus! You’re a genius ? I’m going to miss the poodlington but this is super crazy and cute.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

WOWZA... Luna looks so amazing with her wings


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Beautiful girl  Love that you share her grooms with us!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

She is super cute! I truly love reading about your adventures grooming Luna. I think that Luna looks super cute with wings! I think that the tassels on her ears are a good touch.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

WOW WOW WOW That’s amazing, Luna is a gorgeous Pegasus. 

When can I bring Babykins? She wants to look like Pegasus too.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

You are so talented! Luna looks amazing.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW!!! I am sooooo impressed! Beautiful and creative.....perfect for Luna!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Holy moly! You're _so_ skilled and imaginative. That is just awesome! I love it, especially when you got rid of the mooooostash. Dona -like-a-da moostach. I do love the tassels. She looks just super cool! 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Another fan of the tassels. You do an AMAZING job with Luna's trim (and I LOVE hearing and seeing all about her)


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

What fun! I like the wings, the tassels, and the clean face.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I really, really like it! You did an amazing job!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow! She looks so wonderful. I am impressed. Please keep posting pictures of your creative grooming. I always enjoy them.


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

Luna is Gorgeous! 
Luna & you both must have so much patience
How many hours did this transformation take :angel:


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Love the variety of looks you try! Please keep sharing your beautiful girl with us 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you all so very much! I guess I will keep posting about her grooms since a lot of people enjoy it! To answer the question about the amount of time - I am a slow groomer so I started around 9:30 am and didn’t finish until 3:30 pm. However we took several breaks. The breaks probably amounted to at least an hour. So 4.5-5 hours would be my estimate. Luna has lived the showdog life so she is extremely tolerant of, and used to long grooming sessions.

Skylar, I wish you I lived closer to you, I would love to groom babykins! But if you want her to have wings, it really isn’t as hard as I thought it would be. I have 100% faith that you could do it!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Please do keep it going for us . I'm getting my vicarious grooming kicks thru you and the others who share. I'm starting to wonder how Neo would look with his top knot shaped like a bowler or top hat, and Remo in a pork pie lol.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous! I once tried to do something similar on Sugarfoot for a big show...I was not successful at all! Your process definitely gives me a basis on how to approach this if I ever try it again. Your scissoring talent is magical!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think you are very talented! I love seeing all the different styles on Luna. Boy I'd be happy just to do a fat on my boy, lol. You give me incentive. Yesterday I started cleaning up the cat! He got a sanitary, not quite finished but a good start, as he had some mats to work thru.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Loved this post and the end result! I also loved to hear that other people "mull over" grooming several days in a row - not just me. While my grooms are no where near as elaborate as yours it has been a good 10 days that I am wondering whether to take the beard off or not. On one hand I love a clean face but he wears the beard so well and the reason we grew it (so people stop saying he is a girl) has worked so well. I think while Poodle people like a clean face the general public really responds to a teddy bear face... Wonderful groom you did there - I am in awe!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Chinchilla - 

Add me to the list who LOVES your grooming updates!! I'm not on here much any more, but I assure you, YOUR posts always get my attention. Luna is a lovely pegasus - you need to bring her to Kentucky for the Derby! And, while I greatly admired your grooming skills when she was a poodlington, I confess to being so happy to see her beautiful POODLE face again!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Keep them coming, I am not talented enought to do it but love to see and hear about your grooms


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Love this! Great groom ?


----------



## hazardmuffin (Feb 22, 2019)

So cute!! I'm loving following Luna's grooms 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MShaughnessy (May 6, 2019)

very impressive. It came out great. I'm gonna have to step my game up.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you all so much. I will continue to update since so many of you responded and like to see her grooming. This week I dyed her (the second time I have worked with dye - the first was dying her heart rosettes red several months ago.) I used manic panic which is safe for dogs but people say that the color isn’t very brilliant. This was the case here as it ended up lighter than I would have liked, but the color she have been growing on me. I also adjusted her trim, using a 3 blade on some parts of her body and handscissoring the rest. I guess I’m attempting to grow her legs into some sort of Asian fusion right now. To be honest, I’m totally “winging” this entire thing lol! Her groom took me all day (9 am to 3 pm) and my shoulder is still killing me from grooming 7 show poodles non stop at a show a couple of weeks ago. So I would have done more if I had been able to, but alas, I could not.

Before








During






















After


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow! It looks pretty cool. You are amazingly talented. I jut want to do my boys feet. LOL We shall see.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I love the end results - gorgeous. I'm not sure how vibrant a color you were hoping for, but the soft pastels are perfect.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice job ! I like your colors better than most I’ve seen, which I find too intense.

6 hours of grooming must be hard on Luna also. How do you manage that ? Do you give her lots of shorts breaks, one or two big breaks ? I’m just curious.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you Mufar, Skylar, and Dechi.

Yes I give Luna breaks during the grooming. Usually on the full day grooms like this we do 3-4 ten min breaks. Or 2 for ten mins and and one for 20. These coincide with my son’s needs lol, diaper changes, picking up from school, making and feeding him lunch, etc. so I feel like I don’t get much of a break, but I think she gets a decent amount of breaks. If I can tell she is getting tired on the table I will let her off for a few mins also even if my son doesn’t need anything. Luna is used to long grooming though as she has had long grooming sessions her entire life. On a normal grooming week without doing the dye, it takes about 3 hours and I only give her 1-2 short breaks on those days.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I love those blues and greens, a very pretty combo. Enjoying your adventures in grooming, since Buck is so basic. You are very talented!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I debated on whether or not to start a new thread because lunas trim changed, but decided to stay on this one because she still has her wings. It is getting over 100 degrees here every day now so we needed to really get all that hair off of her. So she got a summer trim. It’s absolutely ridiculous but it will help to keep her cool. She basically got a 7f blade on her body (besides the wings) and left her neck crest and a bit on the chest, and feet. Still debating about taking the tassels off during her next groom. I also finally scissored her tk. I had planned to grow it out so it could be banded, but finally gave up on that idea because she looked so sad with it in her eyes all the time. Enjoy some pics. By the way, I now call this the Q tip clip.

Oh and I will add a *bonus* picture of Luna the Portuguese Water Dog part way through her trim.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Those more vibrant colors are Seattle Seahawk's colors! Way to go! 

I love the next ones too...the soft colors. You are definitely very good at this. And it's lots of fun to see what you come up with next. She's gorgeous no matter how she's done up.


----------

